# Chinchilla emergency



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Long shot, but I'm posting wherever I might find some help before I forge into looking on my own. I do NOT have a chinchilla, first off!!! :lol: But the wildlife rehab I worked with in Michigan just had one dropped off. Poor baby was tossed out, a woman found them near a pond in the reeds, soaking wet. Rehabber doesn't know anything about them & emailed asking for help & a caresheet. So I'm off to research like the wind! If anyone has any info or websites that are good, I'd appreciate whatever help!! I'm hoping to send her some basics in the next few hours so they can care for the little one for now, at least.

Edit: Oh duh, I completely forgot about Chins & Hedgies forum! Starting there for now.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

.. Here is some I had visited in the past.

http://www.chinchillachronicles.com/chinchilla_care.html

http://chinchillacare.org

http://www.cheekychinchillas.com/generalcare.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, the second was one I had open. I ended up building most of the care sheet from Chins'n'Hedgies forum, but I double checked some of the info on the other sites to make sure it matched up. Just sent the care sheet off! Hopefully it helps and they're able to take good care of the little one. I'll let you guys know what I hear back if anyone's interested!


----------

